# Der Ingenieur - Ist das Skillen teuer?



## celivar (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Ich spiele einen Jäger und habe zurzeit die Berufe: Bergbau 450/450 und Kürschner 6/450.
Davor hatte ich Kürschner 450 und Juwelenschleifen 225/450.

Da ich in das Juwelenschleifen mehr als 2k Gold gesteckt habe,und es erst Skill 225 war,wurde mir es zu teuer und ich habe wieder Kürschnern gelernt.

Frage: Ist der Ingenieur der richtige Beruf für den Jäger?
Ich möchte mir mit dem Beruf in erster Linie die Saronitpfeile/Saronitkugeln herstellen.
Ist Ingenieur skillen teurer als VZ/Juwe?


----------



## cM2003 (11. Mai 2009)

Ich würde sagen, dass Ingi mit der teuerste Beruf ist. Und nur für die Pfeile/Kugeln würde ich Ingi nicht skillen... Die Mats kannste dir auch so holen/farmen.


----------



## celivar (11. Mai 2009)

Naja die Flugmaschine macht mich auch an ^^

Wieviel würde das an Gold ungefähr kosten um von 1-375/450 zu skillen?


----------



## Gron83 (11. Mai 2009)

celivar schrieb:


> Naja die Flugmaschine macht mich auch an ^^
> 
> Wieviel würde das an Gold ungefähr kosten um von 1-375/450 zu skillen?



Darauf kann man keine richtige Antwort geben. Es gibt zum einen die Möglichkeit, sich die Masse an Mats selber zu farmen, dann sind die Kosten sehr gering. Das gilt jedoch für jeden Beruf.
Falls du jedoch das meiste kaufen willst, kommt es auf die AH-Preise deines Realms an. Diese variieren von Server zu Server teils recht stark. Es liegt also einzig und allein an dir, wie viel dich 
der Beruf kosten würde. Je nachdem, ob du die Masse an Mats selber farmst, oder lieber Gold farmst und die Sachen im AH kaufst.

Als Tipp, was du alles brauchst, kannst du mal in diesen Guide schauen: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...686&sid=3#1
Anhand dessen kannst du, indem du im AH vorbeischaust, vielleicht selber grob ausrechnen was es dich kostet.


----------



## Neiranus (11. Mai 2009)

Guck mal da :  http://www.wowberufeguide.de/ingenieurskunst-guide.html   das ist ne super Seite!!


----------



## Sir Wagi (12. Mai 2009)

Ingi skillen is recht billig ... Wenn man Bergbau auch hat ^^

Ansonsten: Finger weg ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (16. Mai 2009)

Wenn Du Bergbau + Ingi wählst, hast Du eigentlich selten die "Pflicht" Extraschichten einzulegen um zusätzlich Erz zu farmen, so dass der Beruf Ingi dem Beruf Bergbau nicht zu sehr nachhängt. Im Gegensatz zum Verzauberer und zum Schmied sind die Mats ein Witz. Bis auf Sachen wie Silber oder diverse Gems und Lederfetzen lässt sich alles selbst Farmen. Früher war sicherlich der Weg von 350-375 nervig, aber das fällt ja durch diverse neue Northrend Rezepte weg.

Ich finde Ingi aufgrund der Pfeile schon sinnvoll - wenn man denn raidet, jedoch bietet der Beruf an sich eher nur Schnickschnack als sinnvolle Items, zumindest im Bereich ab Naxx10+.

Btw... Ich hätte ja JC nicht gekickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



madmurdock.


----------



## Taknator (17. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab mit meinem DK Ingi auf 204 und BB auch um den dreh rum aber ich musste im ah schon mehrere tausend Gold ausgeben ich mach den Beruf nur wegen der flugmaschine und dem Schrottbot


----------



## Thoor (17. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ohne Bergbau auf 450 geskillt, alle Mats aus dem Ah
Kostenpunkt: 5000-6000gold mindestens


----------



## kopmann (19. Mai 2009)

Habs gestern erst gemacht: Mats bis 375 sind ~2000g. Heute gehts weiter.


----------



## Crimy 5 (22. Mai 2009)

Gut zu wissen, ich will auch ingi anfangen und hab bergbau bei ca 400.


----------



## Norgrosh (27. Juni 2009)

Habe Bergbau auf 350 und Ingi an einem Tag von 0 auf 180 geskillt, es ist gut möglich mit Bergbau.
Ohne Bergbau oder wenn du die mats noch nicht abbauen kannst wird es sehr sehr teuer!


----------



## Norgrosh (27. Juni 2009)

Norgrosh schrieb:


> Habe Bergbau auf 350 und Ingi an einem Tag von 0 auf 180 geskillt, es ist gut möglich mit Bergbau.
> Ohne Bergbau oder wenn du die mats noch nicht abbauen kannst wird es sehr sehr teuer!
> PS: Mein char ist level 63


----------



## Bader1 (4. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mein ingi von 1-320 ohne Kosten in 3 Tagen geskillt, mit bb geht des locker...dann gings zwar bissl langsamer aber auch recht zügig voran, jetzt bin ich bei 428 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab zwar immer wieder mats um mein ingi zu skillen, hab aber i.wie keine Lust ^^
mfg


----------



## Vartez (24. Juli 2009)

Mit Twink (LvL 20) Ingi auf 225 inerhalb zwei Tage, einfach mit Main alle Erze abgefarmt an einem tag und den Rest am anderen Tag =)

Kosten: ~ 50G, wegen Gems und Stoffe


----------



## Dorfrocker (9. September 2009)

heute fertig geworden... 7k gold im ah gelassen und die ersten 75 punkte selber gefarmt.. viel erfolg dabei



möge der nitoboost mit euch sein



der dorfrocker


----------



## Freak1301 (2. Januar 2010)

Erst mal nen gutes neues jahr euch =)

Also ich spiele auf "Ulduar" und habe heute Kürschnern aufgegeben und dafür Ingi hoch zu skillen (1 Tag ingi = 450/450.)
Klingt erst super...meine finanzen aber sind von 8k auf 100g runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wie oben schon gesagt wen man kein BB hat aber das gold dan bitte...sollte man BB hat ist es zu empfehlen.
Mir haben es die Flugmaschine und die PVP VZ angetan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFg Lînky von Ulduar


----------



## Deadlift (15. Januar 2010)

Meiner Erfahrung nach war Ingi als "nicht Gnom" sehr teuer, 
als Gnom jedoch mach die +15 Fertigkeit eine riesen Menge aus um auf 450(65) zu kommen.

Da konnte man bis 450 mit den Messern leveln und sie waren noch gelb.
Als nicht Gnom möcht ich gar nicht wissen wieviele Barren ich verschwendet habe dafür.


----------



## madmurdock (17. Januar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach war Ingi als "nicht Gnom" sehr teuer,
> als Gnom jedoch mach die +15 Fertigkeit eine riesen Menge aus um auf 450(65) zu kommen.
> 
> Da konnte man bis 450 mit den Messern leveln und sie waren noch gelb.
> Als nicht Gnom möcht ich gar nicht wissen wieviele Barren ich verschwendet habe dafür.



Ja, das kommt natürlich hinzu. Ich habe sowohl einen Gnom als auch einen Zwerg mit Ingi 450 ausgestattet und kann nur sagen, dass der Rassenbonus ziemlich krass ausschlaggebend ist. Du ersparst dir viele teure Mats, da du als Gnom mit günstigeren Craftables auch auf den höheren Skill kommst:

Beispiel:

Item x braucht 2 Eisenbarren und ist ab 150 grün. Nun muss man eigentlich Item y bauen, welches 5 Eisenbarren, 3 Seidenstoff und 3 schweres Leder kostet. Als Gnomeningi kann man allerdings bis 165 problemlos mit Item x skillen und kann von da an Item z bauen was 2 Mithrilbarren braucht.


----------



## Portox (23. Januar 2010)

hu,

ingi is für hunter super, denn du musst nicht immer tg hergeben und nicht teuer im ah kaufen.

Ich hab als Mage auch ingi und find es super für pvp. (nicht in arena)
Ingi is aber sau teuer (ca. 6k zum skillen) und bringt kein geld ein.


----------



## Gnomagia (23. Januar 2010)

Portox schrieb:


> [...]nicht teuer im ah kaufen.[...]
> [...] und bringt kein geld ein.[...]



Das Geld verschwindet im Nirgendwo?




Also,an sich ist Ingi sehr teur zum Skillen,hast du aber entsprechende Rezepte(chopper,Icc-Muni etc. pp),kannst du gut Geld machen.Vorraussetzung ist natürlich Zeit,weil 1 1000er Pack Muni ins AH gesstellt...naja...lohnt net,musste hunderte Päckchen schnüren^^


----------



## Deadlift (26. Januar 2010)

Gnomagia schrieb:


> Das Geld verschwindet im Nirgendwo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ich schon sagte, Chopper bauen und für 20k ins AH stellen.

Du musst zwar damit rechnen dass du wenn du on bist ab und an angeflamet bist was fürn Arsch du doch seist weil die Herstellung ja viel günstiger sei, aber nach 4-5 Tagen hab ich ihn immer verkauft gehabt.


----------



## Atsey (12. Februar 2010)

Ich habs die Woche auf EU-Nefarian in 24 stunden durchgeskillt, ohne BB
aber hab schon Jeeves + Flugmaschine + die VZ also alles was interessant ist!

Kostenpunkt: am ende nicht ganz 8k! Also schon ein recht teurer Beruf, aber Fun ohne Ende!
Juwe & VZ haben nie probiert mich so oft umzubringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far, Atsey


----------



## Holoas (18. Februar 2010)

Gestern noch auf 450 gemacht, und hat mich schlappe 5,5k Gold gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (18. Februar 2010)

was für billige server (finanztechnishc gemeint) habt den ihr.. ich hab innerhalb 3 tagen 12-14K ausgegeben.

dazu muste ich noch über 50.000 Stoffe aus dem AH kaufen um bei den Goblins den entsprechenden ruf für die spezialisierung zu bekommen >_<

naja aber es lojnt sich, geilster beruf ingame ^^


----------



## NRW-Hunter (10. März 2010)

Ich selber habe jetzt einen Skill von 445 und habe mindestens 7k Gold ausgegeben, obwohl ich Bergbau als Zweitberuf habe, aber da ich sehr farmfaul bin habe ich kein! einziges Erz selber abgebaut.
Für die letzten 5 Skillpunkte rechne ich nochmal mit ca. 1k Gold da Titanerz sehr sehr teuer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Hunter ist dieser Beruf schon recht nützlich für Pfeile/Munition und z.B Nitroschuhe und für mich außerdem die Mounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (10. März 2010)

Hmm. 

Es scheint Mode zu sein, direkt Berufe "hochzukaufen" statt zu Farmen.

Ein ehemaliger Gildenleiter hat 30k gelassen, um Schmied/Juwe+Kochen von 0 auf Max zu bringen... so seine Worte.

Ich hab BB+Ingi gemacht, und dank Kürschnertwinks etc eigentlich kein Matproblem gesehen.
Eingekauft hab ich für die letzte Handvoll Punkte Titanbarren - aber die sind ja jetzt sehr viel günstiger zu bekommen bzw. herzustellen.

Wenn man alles einkauft, stimme ich den o.g. zu.

Thema Juwe:

Innerhalb von 3 Tage von 0 auf 350 mit max. 100g Aufwand an Mats, allerdings kosten die Rezepte beim Lehrer ja jetzt nicht mehr wenig.

Ich hab mit dem brav Erz abgebaut, und nur für inkl. Silber kamen Twinks noch mit Mats, Rest selber erfarmt. Da war das einzig doofe nur das Adamantit in rauen Mengen und der Adamantitstaub. Viele Steine kamen vom Teufelseisenerz sondieren.
Aber: Da auf manchen Servern der Stack für ~70-120g im Ah weggeht, sind das natürlich implizit Kosten: man könnts ja verkaufen das Erz =)


----------



## ibbi (10. März 2010)

najo ich habe ingi eig. sehr schnell beim leveln hochbekommen
...
die letzten 5 punkte hatte ich nen riesenglück bei den grünen sachen 4skillpunkte bei 7x herstellen find ich recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mage warens um die 20-30ma 

aber du musst mit mind 5k g rechnen da low erze eig. immer teuer sind


aber die kannst du dir mim mount auch schnell selber farmen wenn du nich viel gold hast oder dir 280% fliegen kaufen magst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (22. März 2010)

So hab nun mit meinem Jäger auch Ingi geskillt und nun auf 447 Skill. Der Spaß hat mich ca 1500 Gold gekostet ( Sen'Jin Allianz ) und 2 Std. Teufelseisen + Kobalt Farmarbeit mitm Pala Bergbautank


----------



## Shelung (23. September 2010)

Also wenn du mehr als 2k Gold für juwelier aus 225 brauchst dann machst du was falsch.

Ich habe glaube 1k gold für ingi von 1 auf 450. Ok ein wenig habe ich selbst gefarmt für das ein oder andere aber auf 300 ging auch so^^.


Ich denke es sit falsch blind im ah zu kaufen.


Mein tipp ist immer im ahndelchat zu fragen und so. Warum??

ganz einfach man findet immer jemanden der es auf der bank hat und es billig verkäuft oder es gar verschenkt. Ja sowas gibt es^^.


So habe ich z.b. Jeeves sehr easy hergestellt und musste nicht so viel khorium farmen.


----------



## Shelung (23. September 2010)

Und noch en tipp.

Geht auf die wow berufe guide 

http://www.wowberufeguide.de/


Dann schaut ins ah und rechnet euch en ungefähren preis durch. So weis ich vorher schon genau ob es sich JETZT lohnt.


----------



## Trôublex (26. September 2010)

vor etwa 2 monaten von 0-406 geskillt -> kosten zwischen 2000 und 3000 gold
natürlich variiert das von realm zu realm aber ich war schon recht zufrieden mit so wenig goldaufwand zu den ersten netten features zu kommen


----------



## Deathloc (27. September 2010)

Moin, 
ich habe mit meinem Main Schneiderei zugunsten der Ingenieurskunst verlernt. Gefarmt habe ich so gut wie das ganze Wochenende mit 'nem Twink. Dennoch hab' ich ca. 2.000 Gold ausgegeben. Klein Vieh macht auch Mist! Aber ich fand das Skillen echt interessant und freue mich sehr auf den Gobliningenieur in Cataclysm. : )


----------



## Baki (27. September 2010)

Deathloc schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe mit meinem Main Schneiderei zugunsten der Ingenieurskunst verlernt. Gefarmt habe ich so gut wie das ganze Wochenende mit 'nem Twink. Dennoch hab' ich ca. 2.000 Gold ausgegeben. Klein Vieh macht auch Mist! Aber ich fand das Skillen echt interessant und freue mich sehr auf den Gobliningenieur in Cataclysm. : )



Das stimmt, kommt ziemlich viel zusammen und ich habs immer noch nicht ganz oben. Liegt aber wohl dran, dass Schmiedekunst auch noch dabei ist... xD
Aber die ganzen "lustigen" Gegenstände machens ja auch wieder wett, dass man so viel Kohle verpulvert hat...
Freu mich ebenfalls (:


----------

